# trouble swallowing and numbness after TT



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this board...even though I have been reading it for the past month. Id like to share my story and then a few questions that I have. I went for Gall Bladder surgery in March and when they went to insert the breathing tube they had trouble doing so due to a growth on my thyroid. To make a long story short I had 4 goiters total and one of them that was 4cm big. I was told that it was too big to biopsy and that in order to be sure that it wasn't cancer they would have to remove the entire thyroid. I had that done April 24th (2 weeks ago today). I was put on Synthroid, and calcium pills with Vitamin D. So far I'm doing okay. However, I'm having a hard time swallowing solids. It doesn't hurt but its very uncomfortable and I feel like I want to choke at times. Even when I take my meds I have this problem and swallowing pills has never been an issue for me. Also I still have numbness in my hands. I take 3 calcium pills a day, and a tums as needed. Yesterday the surgeon placed me on Calcitrate (I believe that's the name of it) in order to help with the low calcium levels. My questions are how long before you are able to swallow again without any trouble? And how long before the numbness goes away? 
I know I might be speeding things along but I'm just curious. 
Oh and none of my parathyroids were removed. 
Thanks!!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Angel, I too am having a little problem with swallowing. My throat doesn't hurt, but it seems swollen in there when I swallow. I had my TT April 16th. Interested to see the answers you get. I have a feeling it's just swelling that will take a little while to go away. I know the area where my scar is is still swollen. I don't know if it's my windpipe or esophagus.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

The area where my scar is swollen and the surgeon told me it takes about 8 weeks for that to go down. I'm crossing my fingers that maybe this is the reason why swallowing is still hard to do. I was told by a friend of mine who's aunt had a TT that sometimes scar tissue is the reason why swallowing is difficult and that it took her almost a year to get past having a hard time swallowing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angel711baby66 said:


> Hi I'm new to this board...even though I have been reading it for the past month. Id like to share my story and then a few questions that I have. I went for Gall Bladder surgery in March and when they went to insert the breathing tube they had trouble doing so due to a growth on my thyroid. To make a long story short I had 4 goiters total and one of them that was 4cm big. I was told that it was too big to biopsy and that in order to be sure that it wasn't cancer they would have to remove the entire thyroid. I had that done April 24th (2 weeks ago today). I was put on Synthroid, and calcium pills with Vitamin D. So far I'm doing okay. However, I'm having a hard time swallowing solids. It doesn't hurt but its very uncomfortable and I feel like I want to choke at times. Even when I take my meds I have this problem and swallowing pills has never been an issue for me. Also I still have numbness in my hands. I take 3 calcium pills a day, and a tums as needed. Yesterday the surgeon placed me on Calcitrate (I believe that's the name of it) in order to help with the low calcium levels. My questions are how long before you are able to swallow again without any trouble? And how long before the numbness goes away?
> I know I might be speeding things along but I'm just curious.
> Oh and none of my parathyroids were removed.
> Thanks!!




Do you also have trouble swallowing? Don't ever hesitate to call your surgeon about such a thing.

Let us know.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the Welcome and I let her know that it was very uncomfortable and so she wants to wait 8 weeks to see if it improves. After that she will send me to a specialist, which she didn't specify what kind or what they may do. I hope this feeling goes away soon, its a bit annoying when your trying to eat and you feel like your going to choke!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe it took me 8 to 12 weeks before the tight throat sensation went completely away, had to make sure I chewed my food thoroughly for awhile, no wolfing!  I also had a seroma come up right at the center of the incision which didn't help it, and even when the feeling was gone for the most part I would sometimes have what felt like muscle spasms around my esophagus. I still occasionally have problems with things like those giant vitamin pills at 20 weeks out, but have learned to take them in the same swallow as a little water, rather than following it up with water. Needless to say, I'm happy with where I'm at surgical wise.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

storm- thanks for your experience. I do have a problem with wolfing down food but even with that being said I haven't come across many people who had this issue after surgery so its good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## JudithP3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a subtotal on April 23rd and I too am having trouble swallowing (small bites and chew like a blender  ) I see the doctor on Monday to see if I can go back to work Tuesday and he is going to do a scope of my vocal cords as my voice is not good yet either. (fades really fast and sometimes when I open my mouth there is nothing there) I also had a hematoma in the middle of the incision but that is going down now which is why I've been off work so long (that and my voice). I was wondering the same things as you so I will be sure to ask him all of it and let you know what he says. My surgeon is an ENT so I have one doctor for all of this (and an Endocrinologist waiting to see me 6 weeks post op)

Hang it there, they tell me this all gets better with time...frustrating now though I know


----------



## JudithP3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw the doctor today and while my voice is still hoarse and sometimes not there at all he is letting me go back to work tomorrow with restrictions. No talking, whispering, singing, or yelling and I have to work from home and stay away from the chit chat of the office for 2 more weeks. He did a scope of my vocal cords today and they are moving the way they should now but the sound that comes from them is far from a voice. He said it's the laryngeal nerve that got stretched in surgery with the huge goiter. But he said because the vocal cords are moving the way they should this should be temporary!! I see him again in 2 weeks for a check. Hope it's better by then because he's usually such a happy guy and today he was worried I could tell. So anyway I'm still on 'voice arrest'...!!! But I can go back to the YMCA tonight and go swimming!! yay!!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Judith, glad to hear it sounds like it won't be permanent! I noticed I can sing, but can't hit any high notes lol. Nothing comes out.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Oddly enough, my singing voice is now higher than it was. Before my surgery I was able to sing comfortably in the alto range but can't seem to get the power needed for the lower notes now. The soprano range is easier for me than it used to be though, so I guess it's an okay trade off... just no more Cher ballads.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

angel711baby66 said:


> The area where my scar is swollen and the surgeon told me it takes about 8 weeks for that to go down.


This is good information because my surgery was 8 weeks ago and I still have enough swelling that it irritates my larnyx. I had a PT.

My voice sounds funny to me and I still can't sing. No interest in popcorn! Although, I will say that all-in-all it's lots better than maybe 3 weeks ago. I still keep the throat lozenges handy because the menthol feels good sometimes.

I hope Angel feels better soon. Sounds like you've been through the wringer.


----------

